# Used most of the tools



## rock_breaker (Oct 23, 2020)

This happened in the past 2 days; does anyone else have days like this? 
I have been trying to get insurance papers squared away for some upcoming Doctor visits and while at the post office a neighbor told me there was a storm predicted this week ; 40% chance of snow, that means the area will have have high winds.
 I have some wood frame windows in my shop that have loose panes due to deteriorating putty and wood that could be damaged by the wind, so I started preparations to make temporary repairs the following day which already had a small digging job 4 miles up the road and the cleaning lady wanted to change her schedule to work that afternoon, but I could accommodate those events.
I drove the tractor (has a backhoe mounted) to the job then the cell phone erupted; the surgery scheduler needed some papers ASAP which she would send by email and I would return the forms by email as well. Got to the trenching job but had to wait 1/2 hour for the boss to show up. Upon returning home I started on the window project by clearing the radial arm saw table off. I have been using that  space to measure my BB gun parts as it is not disturbed very often. The plan was to make some "L" shapes from 2"X4"  boards with the 2" (1-1/2) being the long part of the L. The knob that clamps the saw in the "Y" direction has been replaced by a 7--16" nut (the knob is not lost, it is just somewhere on the shop floor). Using a wrench was awkward so a simple replacement was thought to be made in a few minutes. Found a 30" long piece of 1-1/2" bolt with the threads battered about 8" from one end which got cut off and about 1/2 of the thread depth cut cut anyway on the Enco lathe. The center drill didn't  make much of a hole but the 13/64" drill went into the chuck any way, it definetly didn't want to go into that piece of steel. Pulled the bit out of the chuck and went to the tool grinder, after re-sharpening the bit still didn't cut very fast at about 150 RPM,  somewhere around 700 RPM made a believer out of that bit. 
Finally got the boards cut but the sun had gone down, no third hand or helper to hold a light.     
Started to print the forms and ran out of ink requiring a 44 mile round trip to town today. 
Sure glad I didn't have to use a hammer or cutting torch.
Have a good day
Ray


----------



## Aukai (Oct 23, 2020)

WOW...


----------



## cathead (Oct 23, 2020)

Ray, 

Thanks for sharing your experiences.  Yes, I have days like that too so it is nice to know I am not the only one.  
I especially liked the part about the "third hand" which I don't see enough of of around here.  I have a lot of
vise grips and clamps and at times have to improvise.  Work holding for welding is probably the most trying
type of thing for me in the shop.  

You have a good day too.

Burt


----------



## brino (Oct 23, 2020)

Ray,
You are definitely not alone.
-brino


----------



## NC Rick (Oct 23, 2020)

rock_breaker said:


> This happened in the past 2 days; does anyone else have days like this?
> I have been trying to get insurance papers squared away for some upcoming Doctor visits and while at the post office a neighbor told me there was a storm predicted this week ; 40% chance of snow, that means the area will have have high winds.
> I have some wood frame windows in my shop that have loose panes due to deteriorating putty and wood that could be damaged by the wind, so I started preparations to make temporary repairs the following day which already had a small digging job 4 miles up the road and the cleaning lady wanted to change her schedule to work that afternoon, but I could accommodate those events.
> I drove the tractor (has a backhoe mounted) to the job then the cell phone erupted; the surgery scheduler needed some papers ASAP which she would send by email and I would return the forms by email as well. Got to the trenching job but had to wait 1/2 hour for the boss to show up. Upon returning home I started on the window project by clearing the radial arm saw table off. I have been using that  space to measure my BB gun parts as it is not disturbed very often. The plan was to make some "L" shapes from 2"X4"  boards with the 2" (1-1/2) being the long part of the L. The knob that clamps the saw in the "Y" direction has been replaced by a 7--16" nut (the knob is not lost, it is just somewhere on the shop floor). Using a wrench was awkward so a simple replacement was thought to be made in a few minutes. Found a 30" long piece of 1-1/2" bolt with the threads battered about 8" from one end which got cut off and about 1/2 of the thread depth cut cut anyway on the Enco lathe. The center drill didn't  make much of a hole but the 13/64" drill went into the chuck any way, it definetly didn't want to go into that piece of steel. Pulled the bit out of the chuck and went to the tool grinder, after re-sharpening the bit still didn't cut very fast at about 150 RPM,  somewhere around 700 RPM made a believer out of that bit.
> ...


Yikes man!  some Days are better than others.


----------



## DavidR8 (Oct 23, 2020)

We’re living parallel lives!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tjb (Oct 23, 2020)

We all have 'em.  It's not easy to do, but I try to rationalize that days like that help us appreciate all the other ones a little bit more.

This, too, shall pass.

Regards


----------



## Aukai (Oct 23, 2020)

What's the saying......Some days your the dog,,,,,,some days your the fire hydrant.  Hope you're rested, and things have gotten better.


----------



## rock_breaker (Oct 23, 2020)

Thanks guys, looking back at it there is some hummer in it all as well. When days like that happened at work I used to tell the crew "everything I touch turns to sh@&", I could clear the lunchroom by pointing my finger and start walking around.  
Today, after taking the papers to the Doctors office, giving the youngest grand-daughter a birthday present, I went home then out to the shop and finished securing the windows, it was a good day.
Have a good day
Ray


----------



## cathead (Oct 25, 2020)

In reality, a day is just a day.  The difference is one's perception of it.  I'm starting my day
up beat and it is my intention to keep my attitude on track all day long.


----------

